# Macro/Trick um alle Blumen in den Taschen am Stück/nacheinander zu mahlen?



## dmaniac (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man viele Blumen im Rucksack hat ist es echt aufwändig, jeden Stack 4x anzuwählen,
gibt es da eine Möglichkeit/vorhandene Lösung, um das ganze flotter abzuwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

danke für jeden Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (9. Mai 2009)

/cast mahlen
/use friedensblume 

vielleicht ?

Gab doch mal so ein Berufe Fenster Mod. Vielleicht kann man damit ja auch mahlen ?


----------



## dmaniac (9. Mai 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> /cast mahlen
> /use friedensblume
> 
> vielleicht ?
> ...



oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das geht, super, schonmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Mai 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Gab doch mal so ein Berufe Fenster Mod. Vielleicht kann man damit ja auch mahlen ?


Ja gibt es und es nennt sich *Skillet*.
Das macht eh mehr Spaß damit als irgendwelche Makros zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (13. Mai 2009)

und damit kann man z.b. direkt 100 blumen mahlen oder die alle einzeln anwählen zu müssen?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2009)

ja
skillet oder atsw laden. alle blümchen inne queue und afk gehn^^


----------



## marcloker (13. Mai 2009)

das problem dabei ist ich finde da nirgends eine auswahlmöglichkeit für mahlen... mahlen steht nicht dabei wenn ich inschriftenkunde öffne... mahlen ist eine extrafunktion aus dem zauberbuch. 
wie genau geht das mit mahlen?


----------



## Roperi69 (20. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich habe das gleiche Problem, mit Skillet kann ich mir drölf Glyphen in die Warteschlange schieben, und abarbeiten, aber mahle geht nicht, müßte man mal bei den Juwis nach Add ons schauen. Malen = Sondieren, oder?


----------



## campino76 (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hab es so gelöst, dass ich mahlen einfach mit einer Taste belegt hab. Bei mir zB die Taste E .. ich drück also "E" und klick mit der Maus auf meine Blümchen.. das solang bis ich alles gemahlen hab. Das selbe nutz ich auch beim Sondieren, Entzaubern, Schliesskassetten öffnen...


----------



## Muh-Q (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze das altbekannte "Enchantrix". Ist in der Auctioneer-Suite mit dabei. Der fragt wenn man 5xErz/Kräuter/usw. hat ob man die sondieren/mahlen möchte (vorausgesetzt man hat den Beruf auf dem Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Dazu ein Makro mit "/click AutoDEPromptYes" welches die Nachfrage bestätigt. Einfach halb-afk auf das Makro hämmern bis alles gemahlen ist oder die Taschen voll sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (22. Dezember 2009)

ATSW. http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...ill-window.aspx


----------

